# So I'm coaching basketball... and I'd like to record the game... roughly 1 hour



## jdramirez (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd be using my 2nd body, a Canon 60D. I'd place the body at the top of the stands and I'd be courtside. Going back and forth every 12 minutes doesn't really work... and sure, I can ask someone to hit the record button on/off every 12 minutes... but... I'm curious... do yall have a work around (and I realize there is maximum file size), but for either using an intravolometer (msp) (which I think only works to take photos) or within the settings to tell the camera to stop recording and then immediately start recording again.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 15, 2016)

You can get radio remotes like that made by Hahnel or Yongnuo which have a working range of 100m.

If you set your camera to video I presume it works just like it does for stills 

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/168-2623721-7804152?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hahnel+remote

I can't advise on anything limited by file size but cards would certainly be a factor as well.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 15, 2016)

I have a radio trigger...But you can take photos while videoing... So my guess is I hit the trigger and it takes a few stills... 

I'll probably wind up looking for a big brother to do the work...


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 15, 2016)

Good point! That shows how much video I shoot 

It seems you can do it with the Canon RC-6 remote (maybe the method described works with the Hahnel as well?)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlvbipDuw6s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB_8lNyXFR8


----------



## ethanz (Dec 15, 2016)

Just buy this. It works well and is cheap (refurbished). https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1293612-REG/canon_0280c019_vixia_hf_r600_full.html

No silly 12 or 30 minute recording limit.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 16, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Just buy this. It works well and is cheap (refurbished). https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1293612-REG/canon_0280c019_vixia_hf_r600_full.html
> 
> No silly 12 or 30 minute recording limit.



I know I should... But I have $10,000 in gear... I'd rather just shoe horn this round peg into a square hole.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2016)

jdramirez said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy this. It works well and is cheap (refurbished). https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1293612-REG/canon_0280c019_vixia_hf_r600_full.html
> ...



a 60D does not sound like $10,000 class gear. With no autofocus, your camera would be just sitting up there with a wide angle lens and fixed focus wtching all those little ants down there running around. A student operating a camcorder might end up with more watchable footage.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 16, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > ethanz said:
> ...



60d+24-105... $700ish in gear being used... 

But... I'm not shooting for cinematic effect... I'm recording the game to see where we need to improve, what we need to practice on... and then cobble together a short highlight film... 

Anyway... I have a solution to the problem. Magic lantern has a feature where you can set the camera to record one video file after another... so I don't have to worry about the 12 minute max file limit... then have someone physically reset it.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 16, 2016)

FYI... when they say firmware 1.1.1... they mean 1.1.1. Not 1.1.2... not 1.0.5... but 1.1.1. But everything is golden now...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2016)

jdramirez said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



Hopefully, it won't overheat, I don't think it will. The battery may not last that long I do not get much battery life using liveview with my cameras. If you can turn off the LCD that might help, but I don't think you can. If you have a battery grip, that might do it. I'd still have someone run it for you. even zooming in to the half court level would help, and then panning as the play moved to the opposite half. I'd do it for you if It were possible, but I don't think you are near Spokane.

Here's hoping that everything works out.

Why not do a dry run, and see if a glitch pops up. Just set it up to run for a hour or more.


----------



## bvukich (Dec 16, 2016)

Don't over complicate things, just get a couple Chinese knockoff GoPros and get multiple angles in glorious (ok, a little better than cellphone quality) 4k, for about $250 including memory cards.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm testing it now. Magic lantern let's me dim the LCD... But... If I do get a big brother to pan and zoom... They probably won't be able to see the screen in terrible gym lighting.

Heck, I can barely see the lcd and I'm in near dark. 

I have to check the temperature setting... And see how it handles it. 

I'm making a thirty minute recording while watching football... But this game us meh... But I presume those in Spokane also root for Seattle... 

Pennsylvania... Is only a 36 hour train ride... So... Let me know... And thanks for the help... 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hopefully, it won't overheat, I don't think it will. The battery may not last that long I do not get much battery life using liveview with my cameras. If you can turn off the LCD that might help, but I don't think you can. If you have a battery grip, that might do it. I'd still have someone run it for you. even zooming in to the half court level would help, and then panning as the play moved to the opposite half. I'd do it for you if It were possible, but I don't think you are near Spokane.
> 
> Here's hoping that everything works out.
> 
> Why not do a dry run, and see if a glitch pops up. Just set it up to run for a hour or more.



It sounds like you have it well under way. I have to be here for my 50th wedding anniversary bash next Friday, so I'll forgo the train ride.

I did not get to watch the football game, I forgot it. But, Yes, Spokane goes crazy over the Seahawks. I even saw a billboard for a large Marijuana chain store with a "Go Seahawks" banner. Maybe they are the official Supplier? I keep thinking I should make a photo documentary as to what legalized Marijuana has done to change the local advertising. Huge signs and dozens of stores are everywhere. Its really big business. I could care less, buying it just doesn't interest me. I am getting old, and have a lot of pain in my hands, so if it could cure that, I might try, but only if my doctor recommends it. I'm not one to invent self cures.


----------

